# Neue Fischart in Österreich entdeckt



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2015)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag November


*Neue Fischart in Österreich entdeckt​*
Man denkt je gerne, die Wissenschaft hat alles im Griff, alles untersucht und es gibt keine (großen) Geheimnisse mehr.

Neue Arten entdecken, da denkt man vielleicht ans Meer, an die Tiefsee oder an Asteroiden und Kometen, auf denen Spuren von Einzellern entdeckt werden..

Nun wurde aber mitten in Europa, in einem "ganz normalen Fluss" eine neue Art entdeckt und bestätigt:

Der Smaragdgressling


Der wurde laut Bericht der "Kleine Zeitung" in der oberen Mur, in einem 45 Kilometer langen Streifen zwischen dem Ort Fisching und Bruck an der Mur, entdeckt:
http://www.kleinezeitung.at/s/steiermark/muerztal/4856221/Sensation_Neuen-Fisch-in-der-Mur-entdeckt

Dachte man anfangs noch an einen Hybriden, stellte sich bei DNA - Untersuchungen dann heraus, dass es sich um eine gänzlich neue Art handelt.

Interessant auch, dass die neue Art auch gleich dabei helfen soll, das Puntigamer Wasserkraftwerk zu verhindern

Weil es in Graz kein ausgeschriebenes Naturschutzgebiet gab, hätte der Huchen nicht gereicht, um das zu verhindern.
Mit einer neuentdeckten Fischart könne sich da die Lage ändern, so de als "Huchenfranz" bekannte Fischexperte Franz Keppe.

Wenn also immer wieder mal auch bei uns im Forum Diskussionen gerade um Weissfischhybriden aufkommen:
Vielleicht habt ihr auch ne ganz neue Art gefangen!

Man sieht ja, selbst in ganz normalen Flüssen kann sowas passieren.

Aufpassen sollte man, ob man sowas meldet - evtl. werden dann ja gleich Angler wieder ausgesperrt, um eine neue Art zu schützen..

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. November 2015)

*AW: Neue Fischart in Österreich entdeckt*

Für mich wäre es ein Gründling gewesen.|bigeyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2015)

*AW: Neue Fischart in Österreich entdeckt*

Jo, "Gressling" ist wohl Ösisprachlich für Gründling...

Wie die da drauf gekommen sind, DNA-Test zu machen, würde mich auch interessieren..

Bei mir wärs auch als "normaler" Gründling/Gressling durchgegangen..


----------



## PirschHirsch (1. November 2015)

*AW: Neue Fischart in Österreich entdeckt*



> Interessant auch, dass die neue Art auch gleich dabei helfen, das Puntigamer Wasserkraftwerk.


Hmmm, bisle seltsamer (Prädikats-Pluralfehler - es sei denn, "soll" noch dazu) bzw. unvollständiger Satz...

"... Wasserkraftwerk [zu verhindern/rechtfertigen/zerkrümeln]" etc?

Ich tippe mal auf "rechtfertigen" o. Ä. = da konnte was trotz des Kraftwerks einwandern, sozusagen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2015)

*AW: Neue Fischart in Österreich entdeckt*

schxxxxx................

Sorry, wieder zu langsam geschrieben oder zu schnell gedacht.
Wird geändert.
Danke..


----------



## PirschHirsch (1. November 2015)

*AW: Neue Fischart in Österreich entdeckt*

No prob, kenn ich von mir selbst nur zu gut.


----------



## Fischkunst Extrem (2. November 2015)

*AW: Neue Fischart in Österreich entdeckt*

Vielleicht finde ich dann ja den "Pisces Art Perquamus"
Lass ich mir vom Kumpel aus Chile was richtig gemeines schicken und schmeiss alle bis auf einen in einen alten Baggersee


----------

